# oil pan gasket? leak



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

appears thats where its coming from, dunno if theres an actual gasket or if its rtv....can find oil pan on parts diagram, but no gasket.

oil level is fine.

60,000 miles

looking from front.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Almost looks like it's coming from higher up. 

Time to drop some fluorescent dye in.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The oil pan uses a sealant. There is no gasket.

I would probably clean everything really well and then watch for a leak. It's almost impossible to tell where a leak is coming from by looking at the bottom of the car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> The oil pan uses a sealant. There is no gasket.
> 
> I would probably clean everything really well and then watch for a leak. It's almost impossible to tell where a leak is coming from by looking at the bottom of the car.


literally 2 inches up from the pic is where the pan meets the block, no leak above the seam

had the car raised as i was putting winter tires on, i was completely under doing a look see.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if that's covered under powertrain warranty. By the way, that't an impressive amount of rust for a 3 year old car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IIRC an oil leak like this is covered by the powertrain warranty.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

When removing the oil pan, the diesel also requires a new suction pipe gasket and seal ring inside the oil pan. A special tool is needed to press it in place.

Would be a good idea to use the warranty if it applies.


----------

